# Garmin Transition's 2010 Skinsuit



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Sort of looks like last years, but with a few new logos. Looks like somebody goofed on the upside down placement of the Transitions logo.  The photo is from 2010 Aussie TT champs.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Arrgggh, they did switch from Zipp to Mavic this year!! Why O why?????


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

coop said:


> Arrgggh, they did switch from Zipp to Mavic this year!! Why O why?????


Money, money, money


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

At first I thought this was just a temporary one-up for the first races of the season...the old jersey with new logos.... but no, it does look like this is mildly different.... like how the stitching on the bottom of both legs is slightly diagonal.... dammit, as much as I like last year's kit I was hoping for some changes for 2010!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking at that bike I really want to put together a TT bike, I enjoy the tech part of it. But reality is looking at ones close enough to me to do when I'm off work it would be hard to justify. Can't see a whole bike to ride maybe one or two decent length ones with anything else more like a prologue. Maybe I'll just fire up some clip-ons, even that is probably overkill for me.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

coop said:


> Arrgggh, they did switch from Zipp to Mavic this year!! Why O why?????


Maybe they wanted to ride decent wheels for once.

Perhaps riders were requesting a stiffer wheel and didn't care about a very small weight penalty, perhaps money, perhaps wanting more options for wheels than what Zipp offers, perhaps they would like a wheel with a good hub, perhaps they have discovered that Zipps just don't brake well.

Need I go on?

Although I'm pretty sure that Millar has no immediate desire to get back on a Mavic disk.


----------



## dwestov (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are actually sponsered by Mavic? Or are they maybe pulling a Columbia and using whatever they buy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

According to this Mavic did indeed pay them, I looked on Slipstreams site but the sponsors page didn't look to have been update, guess you only get so much for $500k:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=WHATS_NEW&WHATS_NEW.ID=317&PRSET_VERSION=1&RSS=TRUE

I didn't find much else though besides references to the competitive blog...


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

kytyree said:


> Looking at that bike I really want to put together a TT bike, I enjoy the tech part of it. But reality is looking at ones close enough to me to do when I'm off work it would be hard to justify. Can't see a whole bike to ride maybe one or two decent length ones with anything else more like a prologue. Maybe I'll just fire up some clip-ons, even that is probably overkill for me.


I got a clearance aluminum Cervelo P2 (now the P1, I think) for just over a grand last year, which was about right for how TTs fit into my schedule. It's not bad, and it even came with a pair of wheels that I could ride it home on . . . .


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

well this is disappointing. Lets hope they can get a better looking kit by time of the Tour Down Under. I assume they are racing it?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

coop said:


> Arrgggh, they did switch from Zipp to Mavic this year!! Why O why?????


It's a good sign for the team if Mavic outbid Zipp to be under them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Now that they've been purchased by SRAM I don't know that it's that big of a deal to Zipp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/bikes-tech/tech-brief-%E2%80%93-sram-and-zipp-bolster-sponsorship-portfolios_102211


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's a little better view of the front of the new kit.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

kytyree said:


> According to this Mavic did indeed pay them, I looked on Slipstreams site but the sponsors page didn't look to have been update, guess you only get so much for $500k:
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=WHATS_NEW&WHATS_NEW.ID=317&PRSET_VERSION=1&RSS=TRUE
> 
> I didn't find much else though besides references to the competitive blog...


Site has been updated. Mavic is now officially the official sponsor.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Mattie*

Nice to see Matt Wilson back in the pro tour. He's an A+ guy.


----------

